# Lye Pockets?



## AmyK (Jan 20, 2015)

I have been making soap for a little over a year, I have never had a major problem with a batch, until this week. 
I am not 100% sure what went wrong but I suspect I poured the lye in the coconut milk too quickly, and I think my lye liquid was too cold.  The silk did not dissolve well at all, and the lye stuck to the bottom of my lye pitcher, I worked with it and I thought I had it all dissolved but then when I cut into my soap log I notices a tiny pocket of moisture.  I suspect it is a lye pocket and I am pretty disappointed. I have never rebatched a batch of soap before is this my only option?


----------



## hmlove1218 (Jan 20, 2015)

I might be wrong, but I don't think rebatching will fix lye pockets. the lye won't dissolve in the oil or melted soap. i beliebe all you'll have a terrible rebatching is a new (not as pretty. Your swirls are lovely!) soap that still has undisolved lye. I think this batch might need to be thrown out. Of course, someone with more experience may have a better solution.


----------



## Dorymae (Jan 20, 2015)

First test it.  Wet your finger then swipe the spot, touch to your tongue.  Was there an instant small shock?  If not it could be fragrance oil misbehaving.  Definitely test it before you throw it out or rebatch it. (yes it could be rebatched)


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 20, 2015)

I second it possibly being FO, thats the first thing I though when I saw your pictures. A zap test is the only way to tell for sure.


----------



## AmyK (Jan 21, 2015)

*zappy*

Yes, the liquid seems to be zappy when touched to my tongue, there are other small pockets, this one seems to be the largest, I am positive my measurements were ok. I'm not sure what exactly went wrong but as I was stirring the lye I noticed a hard layer of it on the bottom of the pitcher, and I thought I stirred until it was dissolved but that's all I can think of. I cleaned all my equipment thoroughly after spotting the pocket while cutting. I'm not sure how to rebatch, any ideas?


----------



## coffeetime (Jan 21, 2015)

Was the zap like a sharp zing, or a burning sensation? The sharp zing is lye, the burning is likely FO.


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 21, 2015)

You can get lye pockets even if all your lye is dissolved. I had the same thing happen a couple days ago, I plan to dig out the pockets and use the soap myself.


----------



## AmyK (Jan 21, 2015)

*not sure*

I am not sure what it was like exactly, but it was not pleasant.  It didn't feel sharp, or burning but sort of a tingle and a little bitter.  I am very nervous about using it now though.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 21, 2015)

I would let it cure and see what happens. It does not really sound like a zap, which you really cannot mistake. Did you happen to add sugar to you lye water to help with bubbles. Sugar that is not dissolved before adding in the lye will form a crust on the bottom of your lye pitcher that will not dissolve.


----------

